# Washer/Dryer Pedestal Weight Bearing



## roystreet (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi,
I have one pedestal & a washer & dryer stacked on each other. I can't find anywhere if I can stack both on the one pedestal. I've always seen only one washer or one dryer on a pedestal. I don't have room for them to be separate & I got a brand new one for $50!!

Any thoughts on this?

Thanks,
~roystreet


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

what brand are these? Hopefully these aren't on a second floor.

I would be a more concerned about the high center of gravity, than the weight


----------



## roystreet (Jul 3, 2007)

They are GE's & it's only one floor.

Thanks


----------

